# ITCHY! tiny red bumps random places..??



## Msocwife

Ok i'm going nuts because i'm so itchy, but not just my bump (which i know can get itchy because of stretching skin). I have these tiny little red bumps that sort of look like little bug bites popping up in random places and they itch like mad. On my back, my chest, my arms and my belly...what the heck? I dont think they're actually bugs because my husband doesnt have any and we are in the same house/bed..etc. Not sure if it's even related to pregnancy but it just started maybe a few weeksa go..does anyone else have anything like this?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

i was told they were pregnancy related can't remember the name but they are some type of meseal and itch a lot I would call you dr and see if they have a cream that will help get rid of them as i am sure they are annoying.

this could be it 
11. Pimply eruptions. Around one percent of pregnant women experience itchy, red, raised patches on their abdomen, thighs, buttocks, and extremities. This condition is called pruritic urticarial papules and plaques of pregnancy (dubbed PUPP). It tends to come and go during the second half of pregnancy and nearly always disappears shortly after delivery. Treat this the same as any other itchy skin eruption.
I just googled itchy red bumps in pregnancy and a bunch of stuff comes up!


----------



## emma4g63

Msocwife said:


> Ok i'm going nuts because i'm so itchy, but not just my bump (which i know can get itchy because of stretching skin). I have these tiny little red bumps that sort of look like little bug bites popping up in random places and they itch like mad. On my back, my chest, my arms and my belly...what the heck? I dont think they're actually bugs because my husband doesnt have any and we are in the same house/bed..etc. Not sure if it's even related to pregnancy but it just started maybe a few weeksa go..does anyone else have anything like this?



glad someone asked this but i got these in week 8 of my pregnancy doctor ran tests and said the babys hormones were giving me a allergic reaction -i was covered head to toe in them!!!! after antihistimes i was fine...never had a allergy in my life!! 
they went after a few days and he did warn they could could back but only to worry if i was in my last trimester and they ws on my tummy only and may spread to thighs and buttocks........there called Pupps appartenly and only usually occur on the 3rd trimester

google it and get some info but ring your midwife to check
they are very irrating i know


----------



## Skywalker

Meeeee tooooo! I am waiting to test so don't know yet but my god, so itchy! In the past week, I've started to feel like I've been being bitten every few minutes and there's a new bump that itches like mad - on my arms, on my chest, on my legs - and no one else around me is going through this so I don't think it's bugs. I actually did a google search for it and this thread came up! Lol. Ugh, soooooo annoying and itchy! And embarrassing, because I look like a dog with fleas scratching myself all the time!


----------



## SunflowerMama

hey, pls get it checked by your Dr. I have heard of something called cholestasis in pregnancy which has something to do with the liver and gives you red itchy bumps. Don't stress but do see your doc. Its always better.


----------

